# IN OVER MY HEAD, please help!



## E-Athlete (Aug 21, 2005)

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]ok i have a 2 foot sativa dominant(if not 100%)plant in a 3 gallon pot that sprouted july 17. Its a skinny plant with most of the bushiness on top. It showed alternating internodes about a week ago, matured im guessing. Im at 26 degrees in florida so 12-12 is not far off, however, i dont think it will bud b/c of all the street and porch lights, not a lot just 2-3 about 70 yards away. I can force it to flower manually but its so skinny that it doesnt look like it can support much bud. Im still giving it 20-20-20 nutes once a week and watering accordingly. Should i just leave it alone and hope it doesnt bud on its own and wait for it to get biger then force bud it? or...should i switch to nutes high in potassium and bud this baby? I would hate for it to bud, even with street/porch lights, while its still on 20/20/20. I shudda thought of this sooner but im noob. Please i need to know what to do, im at a loss. ANY advice is greatly appreciated. ps: pic not associated with post
[/font]


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 23, 2005)

Without seeing the plant or the locale, my advice is to let nature take it's course ('cause it's easier).
Maybe prop it up if it buds and the buds get too heavy.
If it will bud in spite of the streetlights, you'll see something in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## bonbuck (Aug 24, 2005)

Im a newb aswell . but i'd Tie it to a stick ..


----------

